# Buying clothes a size too small?



## Karren (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok so I was at Kohl's today and was trying on slacks... And after trying on a dozen I decided to buy two pair that were just a little snug... A size too small, because I'm working on shedding another 5 pounds or so... So that got me to wondering.... who else buys their clothes a size too small and how did that work out for you as far as dieting goes?


----------



## internetchick (Jun 4, 2010)

I've done it before. They hang in my closet unworn lol. I won't do it again.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 4, 2010)

Lmfao Karren That is so me I swear In My head Im the same size as i was B4 i had my kids !!! I tried on these Cute denim Pants awhile back &amp; they didnt fit But i bought em anyways &amp; i have lost a few pounds not enough to fit in the pants though but I seriously have half my closet filled with Clothes that I WILL eventually fit in.....Again lol

Im always complaining I have nothing to wear &amp; than my BD says "what are you talking about your closet is filled with clothes"

Me: "Yes but none of them actually fit me"

BD:"Than why not give them away or get rid of them?"

Me"Becuz I will fit in them soon When i lose weight"

Bd "Oh baby,,,,,,,,,ok Lets go buy clothes than"

Me: "No cuz when i lose weight they wont fit me &amp; it will be a waste of money"

LOL Am i crazy or what My goodness sometimes shopping for clothes is depressing lol


----------



## Karren (Jun 4, 2010)

Lol. I know I can do this... If and only if I can stay away from chocloate for a few weeks I'm there!!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 4, 2010)

Lol, doesn't really help me, they're kind of discouraging




.


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Jun 4, 2010)

Haha, have definitely done it numerous times in order to motivate me. Worked for me, as instead of checking my weight on the scale I would try the pair of pants on to see the progress I make shedding inches instead of pounds



I found it more friendly than a scale.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 4, 2010)

I've done it before! Then ended up losing more weight than anticipated and then they were too big! lol


----------



## shoeandpursegal (Jun 5, 2010)

no matter how bad it kills me i will not buy clothes too small, who knows how long they will sit there. i buy the size i currently am at that point and if i loose i can always add a belt, take some in and so on...


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ive dont it before and i wont again. What really ended up happenign was that i bought some clothes and realized they were too small since i gained weight so they are in my closet. lol


----------



## Darla (Jun 5, 2010)

i always wonder if that is an incentive or wishful thinking?


----------



## divadoll (Jun 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i always wonder if that incentive or wishful thinking? Its a trophy of failure. It just taunts you when you go into that drawer or in that closet where that trophy resides and reminds you that you'll never fit into it EVER. But you keep it thinking oneday, you'll win and you'll get to wear it. I have a pair of jeans that does that. That's my trophy of failure. The rest I know I'd outgrown and I give them away to charity but this pair of jeans that I had never worn remains. Stupid pair of jeans!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 5, 2010)

Karren - why not buy clothes a size bigger than what you are.

Every time you put them on you'll think that you don't need to lose weight and that you look perfect - which you do!


----------



## Karren (Jun 5, 2010)

I already have clothes a couple sizes bigger!! My closet has a bunch of slacks marked with an F on the inside of the pocket for Fat pants! Lol. I threw out all of the ones that had a RF for really fat fants a long time ago,,, hoping to mark the ones I'm currently wearing with an F in a couple months!



.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 5, 2010)

Years ago I used to wear very tight jeans, ahem, they made my butt look nicer. Now I hate wearing them because they're so uncomfortable. Sometimes I'm like what was I thinking! Once in a blue moon I'll wear them if we go out dancing and nothing more.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 6, 2010)

Amen Johnnie!!! That's exactly how I feel now, and I'm so annoyed cuz all the jeans now seem to be tight and uncomfortable.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 7, 2010)

LOL! My cousin bought some really cute clothes that were a size small and she's clearly a large. I asked her why she got those tops so small and she said they were for when she loses weight. Well that was 2004 and it's now 2010 and they still have the tags on them and are hanging in her closet.

I buy clothes that a size smaller if I can get away with it at the moment. When something is a must have item and it only comes in a smaller size is the only time I'll consider.


----------



## Karren (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow...The ones I bought aren't exactly unwearably small!! I like to think of them as incentive plus a demin girdle! Lol.


----------



## xomichel (Jun 9, 2010)

I sometimes buy clothes a little smaller if it's something I LOVE and it's the only size left or only 1 of it's kind... I DEF won't buy bigger lol. I always say I will lose the weight and end up forgetting about it. Sometimes I will end up losing the weight (not consciously or trying to) and later come across it when it fits. I won't buy clothes smaller on purpose if they have my correct size bc I know I will end up setting it aside.

On another note, who has tried Kellogg's Fiber Plus bars? I am in love with them!! I am such a big chocoholic and I get the chocolate chip Fiber Plus bars... Whenever I get a sweet tooth for chocolate (which is A LOT... Like every night after dinner :x) I started eating 1 of these instead and it has made me lose weight fast! I am not sure if it is the same for everyone but I saw immediate results, 4 or 5 pounds in about 4 days (maybe less). I currently don't have any in my house and it's been about a week since I have but I haven't gained the weight back... And they taste great!


----------



## Roxie (Jun 9, 2010)

I never buy smaller clothes with intention of losing weight to fit them because it never happens! They end up being too tight to wear and just stay on the hanger for the rest of my life.... or go out when I go through and get rid of things I don't wear


----------

